# Sygate Personal Firewall Crashing



## Tipsy (Dec 27, 2008)

Heya guys, wondering if you can help me with something here.

I run the Windows XP Home OS and have started having trouble with Sygate Personal Firewall. Originally it just 'encountered a problem and needed to close' pretty much every time I started up my computer, but which when opened again moments later always ran fine.

Today however, after this happened I also started having problems with Dr Watson's Postmortem Debugger (which occasionally rears it's ugly head and while it is inconvenient and annoying it has never caused any major problems), which would promptly appear as soon as this happened, and which once it did appear its process 'drwtsn32.exe' would start to chew up between 95 and 100% of my CPU and wouldn't let me use the internet or open much -- not an overly desired effect if you ask me. I stopped this from working by deleting it out of the registry (I saved the files elsewhere, so if need be I can always put them back) I've had no problems from this since - Yay!!.

Now however, when I load up my computer, my firewall has the same error and trying to open it up again after this has occured only causes it to have the same error -- "Sygate Agent Firewall has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

If I ignore this notice and move it to the side of the screen the firewall seems to work perfectly fine (not very 'safe' feeling I will admit) but again after about 10mins it dies altogether.

I have run a virus scan with AVG Anti-Virus (Free Edition) in both normal and safe modes, and have also used spyware/malware scanners in both normal and safe modes also (Lavasoft Ad-Aware and Spybot - Search & Destroy) but none of these came up with anything. I also tried System Restore in the extremely faint hope that this might help, which of course it didn't.

And before anyone says to uninstall Sygate Firewall and then reinstall it, I have tried that already and it didn't work, the same thing keeps happening.

I'm going to continue my trawl of the internet in search of some clues to help, but in the meantime it would be awesome if someone could give me some ideas on what the problem may me or where to get started.


Many many thanks in advance,


Natasha/Tipsy


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

I think you need to look here. May be a malware problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

BG


----------

